# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Bilimle Uyuşan Kıyamet Alametleri? Evrenin Sonu Nasıl Gelecek? Caner T

## anau



----------

